# Anyone know what this piece of paper is?



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

I found this stapled to the padding on the springs under the back seat bottom when I took it out.
It's hand written and even though faded, looks like:
-793
2x237-223
A39.A51-B30
D10.D55M40
5138

This wouldn't be a build sheet, right? Aren't those typically between the gas tank & trunk floor?


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

this is what i found under my back seat also
seems like maybe they lost the build sheet on the line during the build


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

That is the build sheet, they were put in various places, under the back seat being one of them.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

FlambeauHO said:


> That is the build sheet, they were put in various places, under the back seat being one of them.


Great! I definitely want to keep that for the restoration documentation.

What are the sheets I see other people retrieve that have the options on them? Is that something different they get from PHS?

Any idea what all these codes mean or where I can find out?


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I found this in the passengers side door.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't believe those are what are refered to as the actual "build sheets" which list everything on the car but suplimentary build sheets for the interior. Regardless I would keep them with your cars documentation. Good finds!


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you have the PHS documents for your car, you should be able to match these option codes to the PHS info.

Here is a link to a handy RPO list: http://cs.pontiac-club.com/graphics/manuals/46/gm-firebird-camaro-GM-RPO-car-codes.pdf

According to that list and what I remember from my Fisher Body days, here's what I think your build sheet means:

-793 (I believe this was the build sequence number for the body)
2x237-223 
(24237=GTO hardtop, 223= black bucket seat interior)
A39.A51-B30 
(A39=front seat belts with retractors, A51=bucket seat, B30=carpet floor covering)
D10.D55M40 
(D10=rear seat armrest - that doesn't make sense to me, but that's what the code supposedly means????, D55=floor console, M40= 3 speed automatic transmission)
5138 (no idea...)


----------

